# Arcade is now up guys!!



## VARNYARD (Apr 15, 2009)

Try it out guys, and thank Tux for getting it set up for us. 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/arcade.php" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">arcade.php</a><!-- l -->


----------

